# Matisse und das Layout. (zentieren einer Komponente)



## Sym (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade in Matisse unter Eclipse ein. Ich habe ein JFrame und darin ein JPanel. Dieses möchte ich nun zentrieren (horizontal und vertikal). Normalerweise würde ich ein GridBagLayout dafür nutzen. Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit, dies über die GUI nutzbar zu machen. Es wird anscheinend immer das eigenen GroupLayout genutzt.

Online finde ich dazu keine Tutorials, die das Problem beschreiben.

Auf Rat hoffend....

Sym


----------



## Sym (17. Sep 2007)

Ok,

wie so häufig, erübrigt sich das Problem kurz nach dem Eröffnen eines neuen Postings....

Die Option zum Wechseln des LayoutManagers ist nicht in den Properties zu finden, aber ein Rechtsklick auf die Komponente behebt das Problem.

Danke fürs Lesen.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Sep 2007)

Hastdu nen Link wie man den Metisse-Editor in Eclipse zum laufen kriegt?

- Alex


----------



## Sym (18. Sep 2007)

Hi, 

Ich habe MyEclipse dazu verwendet. Da kann man das einfach über ein Software-Update laden.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2007)

Hmmpf, war das nicht n kommerzielles Projekt?


----------



## ms (18. Sep 2007)

Ja, 50USD im Jahr aber sehr zu empfehlen
Ich arbeite schon das 3. Jahr damit.

ms


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2007)

Naja, mir gehts nur um einen GUI Builder. Und der VE wird ja gerade wieder aus der versenkung gehoben. 

50USD find ich lohnen sich für mich dann nicht. Da warte ich lieber noch ein wenig und melde solange Bugs dem VE-Team ;-)

- Alex


----------

